# How do you read this book?



## Mouth_Of_Sauron (Aug 29, 2011)

While it clearly was not assembled as a novel, I tend to read it as one, from start to finish with a beginning and end. However, I have several friends who read only a single chosen story at a time, depending on what they're in the mood to read. I even have some friends who use it as a "bathroom book" and pick out a story at a time to read while on the john. There's obviously no "incorrect" way to read the Silmarillion, but I'm curious as to how some of you read it. Start to finish, or individual tales?


----------



## Mimzy (Aug 30, 2011)

Definitely read it the whole way through if it's your first time. However, if you've already read it, you'll have the context to just read certain parts on their own, in no particular order.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Aug 30, 2011)

As Mimzy said, reading it all the way through is a great experience - especially for the first time :*up


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 6, 2011)

I would probably say read it all the way through the first time. However, the first time I read it, I got bogged down in the "Ainulindale" and kind of skipped through it. The rest of the book was easier. Usually, I read it all the way through.


----------



## Sulimo (Sep 10, 2011)

I read it all the way through as well, but as everyone else said; I cannot fault someone for revisiting their favorite stories. However, I hope they do not read Beren and Luthian while on the John, because someone else may want to visit the bathroom before they are through that one. 


 :*D


----------



## JennyDolfen (Jan 14, 2012)

For the first time? With a thumb in the index of names. 

For the second to thirty-fifth time? With bated breath!


----------



## Bucky (Feb 16, 2012)

Well, when it first came out (yes, I'm that old) it took me 3 times to figger out what was going on ~ I was _very_ new to Middle-earth, having just started The Hobbit & TLOR that Spring after seeing the Hobbit cartoon on NBC in May. So, my mother got the book for me the following Feb when I was in the hospital...

For years after, I'd start in chapter 7, because the beginning was so boring, lol. :*o

Then, once Unfinished Tales came out, I'd go through the Silm from cover to cover, but when I got to 'Of Turin Turambar', I'd switch to the longer CoH part & read that out of Unfinished Tales before returning to The Silm.

But yes, I always read the stories in order....

And, more so, like this every time:

The Hobbit
TLOR
The Silmarillion, with CoH inserted in the proper place
Unfinished Tales
HoME, whatever interested me, which means the latter Simarillion stuff basically & assorted essays.


----------

